# Do You Watch Jeopardy? Why?



## fmdog44 (Nov 1, 2019)

Watching today I wondered why do people watch this show? There are 60 questions offered plus the final one and seldom if ever do I know even 10% of the answers. So what reason do I have to sit here and fail 90 %+ of the time confirming my suspicion I am not the smartest guy on the planet. My mom watched it and everyone I know watched it. I am pretty good at Wheel of Fortune but that is not a prereq. for entrance in to Harvard. I guess one reason I enjoy the show is I am amazed at how well versed the contestants are having a broad enough knowledge to answer all of the categories or at least offer educated guesses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching today I wondered why do people watch this show? There are 60 questions offered plus the final one and seldom if ever do I know even 10% of the answers. So what reason do I have to sit here and fail 90 %+ of the time confirming my suspicion I am not the smartest guy on the planet. My mom watched it and everyone I know watched it. I am pretty good at Wheel of Fortune but that is not a prereq. for entrance in to Harvard. I guess one reason I enjoy the show is I am amazed at how well versed the contestants are having a broad enough knowledge to answer all of the categories or at least offer educated guesses.


I think they have good memories.  I have watched it and admire their knowledge.  I get some answers right, don't know the percentage but if you watch it more and more and have good  memorization skills you learn more.  However I never got that far with it...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Haven't  seen it lately,  but will be watching come Monday ...  James is coming back!  .. yeah ...  "Jeopardy James"


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm fascinated by it
I can answer some, but I'd forget to pose my answer as a question

Final Jeopardy always grabs me, just because I wonder how the finalists wager


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2019)

I haven't in a few years. I used to watch it on days off sometimes and got to get a few right once in awhile.

Quizzes are always fun for lots of people and you get to learn.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2019)

I watch it whenever I get the chance.I enjoy it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2019)

I like it sometimes.  I've heard people say "Jeopardy makes "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" look pathetic by comparison because contestants don't have to be as smart.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2019)

Gott'a watch it ever two weeks or so; it helps me gauge, somewhat, how many
brain cells have died. 
I say, 'Yea. yea, 'I used to know that.'  Sure I did.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nope.   Because hard questions,


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Haven't  seen it lately,  but will be watching come Monday ...  James is coming back!  .. yeah ...  "Jeopardy James"


Only reason to watch now is James!!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 1, 2019)

I have watched Jeopardy occasionally, for years....maybe once or twice a week.  Then, when this James Holzhauer got on the show, I soon became quite interested in watching him....and tuned in almost daily.  I think he is coming back soon as part of a series of past winners....I will certainly try to watch when he is on.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2019)

We’ve watched Jeopardy and Wheel for as long as I can remember. As far as getting the right answers goes, not so much.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Habit.  Or maybe I should say, "What is habit?"


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Haven't  seen it lately,  but will be watching come Monday ...  James is coming back!  .. yeah ...  "Jeopardy James"



I watched it for years and then was blown away when James Holtzhauer made his run.  His style of play, his betting strategy and his seemingly vast knowledge had me just waiting eagerly for the next episode.  But, alas, his run ended and now players mostly go back to the aged old pattern of play.  I seldom watch it now.

But, for sure, I will be watching it Monday when he comes back!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

It will be another Tournament of Champions for two weeks.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 2, 2019)

Bonnie's video
Post 15
They will do anything to get us to view their program, so they can sell more soap.
Unfortunately, we fall for it, time and time again...
Remember that 'Newlyweds Show,' (correct name ?)  The MC's job was to elicit
sleazy responses on sex...  My spouse watched it

I want to start a quiz show for old folks.
Any response like "I can't remember." will be accepted as correct:  
"I know..., I know...used to know..."
"Hold on, hold on, it'll come to me maybe I knew..."
"I forget..."
All correct responses
The MC will be old fart who cannot remember the question; therefore he 
cannot determine if response is correct...
Yea, my kind'a show!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

James is on the show today (Wednesday) ..  doing what he does.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Watching today I wondered why do people watch this show? There are 60 questions offered plus the final one and seldom if ever do I know even 10% of the answers. So what reason do I have to sit here and fail 90 %+ of the time confirming my suspicion I am not the smartest guy on the planet. My mom watched it and everyone I know watched it. I am pretty good at Wheel of Fortune but that is not a prereq. for entrance in to Harvard. I guess one reason I enjoy the show is I am amazed at how well versed the contestants are having a broad enough knowledge to answer all of the categories or at least offer educated guesses.


I do think everyone would know more answers but the speed of answering or the recall is what the contestants have.

I have watched it for years but lately haven't seen it but I have them taped.

I just love it when I have the answer and all the contestants miss it.

It's fun watching with someone else and blurting out the answers like it's a personal game.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> I watched it for years and then was blown away when James Holtzhauer made his run.  His style of play, his betting strategy and his seemingly vast knowledge had me just waiting eagerly for the next episode.  But, alas, his run ended and now players mostly go back to the aged old pattern of play.  I seldom watch it now.
> 
> But, for sure, I will be watching it Monday when he comes back!


You know I had a suspicion that he blew the run on purpose.  

How about you?  He seemed awfully tame on that last episode.


----------



## norman (Nov 6, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You know I had a suspicion that he blew the run on purpose.
> 
> How about you?  He seemed awfully tame on that last episode.


I think he did and It was because he did not  want to break Ken's record.. He is a gambler and knew when to fold em!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 6, 2019)

No. Never have watched it.


----------



## norman (Nov 6, 2019)

We watch it every night and keep score of our correct answers in competition against each other.  Sweetie has read hundreds of books, articles and still reads anything put in front of her and her mental recall is astounding and wins every time. I have tried to get her to play Blackjack at  the Casino, but only plays slots, but I  win when we  play scrabble, she might just be letting me win. (smart lady)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

We got a few series on Satelite Tv about 20 odd years ago..I loved it,. ..but it was taken off the network here, after the first couple of seasons, and we've not had it since. I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 6, 2019)

Used to play along with them, just to see how many correct answers I could   get; but as Camper 6 pointed out, 'the _speed of the_
responses is toooooo fast for me now.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Bonnie's video
> Post 15
> They will do anything to get us to view their program, so they can sell more soap.
> Unfortunately, we fall for it, time and time again...
> ...


That's brilliant! LOL


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 6, 2019)

I watch it because it expands my knowledge base.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2019)

James Holzhauer was on last night. He won, and will be back next week.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 7, 2019)

norman said:


> We watch it every night and keep score of our correct answers in competition against each other.  Sweetie has read hundreds of books, articles and still reads anything put in front of her and her mental recall is astounding and wins every time. I have tried to get her to play Blackjack at  the Casino, but only plays slots, but I  win when we  play scrabble, she might just be letting me win. (smart lady)


Blackjack is not the same game anymore. Recall means nothing. There are up to 8 decks now. So after the shuffle there are plenty of cards left in the shoe. Very hard to card count now and it's not fun. No jackpot like slots.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 7, 2019)

Never watched it and most likely never will.  

Years back, in my 50's, I always thought of it as something "old folks" watched. Now, 30 years later I still can't find it on my list of things to watch. As with so many things, we all have our likes and dislikes.


----------



## norman (Nov 7, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Blackjack is not the same game anymore. Recall means nothing. There are up to 8 decks now. So after the shuffle there are plenty of cards left in the shoe. Very hard to card count now and it's not fun. No jackpot like slots.


You are correct, thee odds are in favor of the casino big time, unless you are just very lucky and have some smarts..


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 7, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You know I had a suspicion that he blew the run on purpose.
> 
> How about you?  He seemed awfully tame on that last episode.


Ive been watching it for years. I loved it when James was on. I agree Camper6 , I think he blew it, he looked bored to me.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 7, 2019)

I liked Jeopardy when the original host, Art Fleming, was on. I don't like the current host's style, so I don't watch the show, that much. I do tune in if a champion is having an extended run.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 8, 2019)

Was reading the thread regarding scripted reality shows-doubt is a creeping thing.
Now I wondering with 'Jeopardy' running marathon 'semi-finalist' obviously to build the audience, not counting the 'finals.'
Hope not, but 'selling soap,' has nothing to do with morality.

(Plus Alex irritates me ever since he hurriedly shut- up a contestant attempting to tell a joke about the Donner Party.
Also, need to mention his  'hawking 'Last Need,' Insurance irritated me.  He is just one of many celebs.
Money folks, money, if you have enough money you can purchase morality at the morality store:fifty % cash, 25% character,
25% decency.)


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> James Holzhauer was on last night. He won, and will be back next week.



He was back on again yesterday and won,  although he missed final question.  
I sure hope it isn't him against Emma the librarian at the end.  
Is the program  hoping for that final setup?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2019)

The way I understand it James and Emma will face each other tonight and compete with a third finalist.

ETA: see correction below.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I liked Jeopardy when the original host, Art Fleming, was on. I don't like the current host's style, so I don't watch the show, that much. I do tune in if a champion is having an extended run.


Art Fleming hasn't hosted Jeopardy in 40 years!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> The way I understand it James and Emma will face each other tonight and compete with a third finalist.



Bad timing here for TV coverage   ..  (we get Jeopardy shows in the morning),    and  regular daytime programming is sidelined this week with hearings from Washington. ...  Drats!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 13, 2019)

No, not one of my favorite game shows.  I enjoy Codycrossword - phone App...its challenging.  Sometimes I have to get help from my BFF Google and other times I can get all the answers correct.   With that game I feel I am so smart..LOL.

As we age, its good we keep the mind sharp.  I also enjoy crossword puzzles.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2019)

CORRECTION:  the person who wins tonight will face James & Emma tomorrow Thursday.  Wow.  No pressure! 

@Bonnie
You might be ok.  No hearings Thursday, but the finals end on Friday.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> CORRECTION:  the person who wins tonight will face James & Emma tomorrow Thursday.  Wow.  No pressure!
> 
> @Bonnie
> You might be ok.  No hearings Thursday, but the finals end on Friday.



Thanks AC  ... will see what happens today.   

I see some Internet talk that the championship  should have been played between James and Ken Jennings.   
That would have been good.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 15, 2019)

Yay! James won. 

Kudos to Emma, she was a great player.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Yay! James won.
> 
> Kudos to Emma, she was a great player.



  .. Thanks!  Since I couldn't watch either day of the finals ..  (shows interrupted both days with breaking news  ..school shooting one day/ hearings the next  ....

Anyway,  I got this from a spoiler site:






 ... final scores?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Doomp (Nov 15, 2019)

I watch it when I get a chance (I don't have a TV). It's extremely intelligent. I like matching my wits against the contestants.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 15, 2019)

Stupid, stupid, I was setting in front of TV at two minutes before it started,
went to sleep; I am not happy with my self.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

Coming ...  FINALLY

In January  2020,   Ken Jennings and James will face off.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 19, 2019)

James,  Ken Jennings n Brad Rutter will face off on January 7, 2020 for those of us that enjoy Jeopardy it should be an exciting time!


----------

